# Cheick Kongo vs. Tony Johnson Announced As Bellator 161 Main Event



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> On Saturday, Bellator MMA officials announced an exciting main event for their upcoming Bellator 161 fight card.
> 
> Scheduled to headline Bellator 161 are the big boys, as heavyweight knockout artists Cheick Kongo and Tony Johnson will serve as the main event.
> 
> ...


MMA News


----------

